# What Is Simran?



## Archived_Member1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Something i have noticed while speaking to sikhs of different backgrounds and from different parts of the world is that we all have different ideas about how to do "Simran".

i was taught to do simran in the form of the Mul Mantar...  ikoankaar sathnaam karathaa purakh nirabho niravair akaal moorath ajoonee saibhan gurprasaadh

others repeat "satnaam" or "vaheguru" or "dhan Guru Nanak" or other variations.  

what is simran?  what does it mean to you?  do you think that the words one recites make a difference, or is it the intention behind the words that really matters?

i have attended keertan smagaams organized by AKJ in which "vaheguru" is recited repeatedly and quickly in a particular rhythmic pattern.   i was curious about this technique, so i asked a friend of mine to explain it in more detail.  i was invited to spend an hour during amrit vela doing simran in this manner and i was really surprised.  first of all, the hour passed so quickly, it felt more like a few minutes.  second, though i had only slept four hours, i felt invigorated and filled with energy.  the most surprising side effect was that the chronic pain i've been experiencing completely disappeared. (unfortunately, this effect did not last when i stopped doing simran)

the benefits of simran are very obvious and real.  but does it matter HOW we do it?  i find that Mul Mantar calms my mind, soothes me, relaxes me.  but doing "vaheguru" in a particular way energizes me.  is it possible that all ways are "right", but each method may have different benefits?

i'm basing all of this on my limited personal experience, so it's by no means objective. 

i invite everyone to add their experiences and their understanding of what Simran means to them.


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi (Feb 20, 2008)

jasleen_kaur said:


> Something i have noticed while speaking to sikhs of different backgrounds and from different parts of the world is that we all have different ideas about how to do "Simran".
> 
> i was taught to do simran in the form of the Mul Mantar... ikoankaar sathnaam karathaa purakh nirabho niravair akaal moorath ajoonee saibhan gurprasaadh
> 
> ...


 
AKJ Method of Simran is equivalent to crude yogic breathing exercises

Health value 8/10 just as good as yoga. But Yoga is more beneficial

SpiritualValue 1/10

God is found in Sehaj Avastha - intutive peace. Not by orgasmic breathing.

Some will find this offensive but then again truth hurts. It needs to exercise change of thought.

Keep up with Mool Mantar. Some day you may be given the technique.

ekmusafir_ajnabi


----------



## Astroboy (Feb 22, 2008)

One individual's viewpoint of Bhagti (English and Hindi)
Yogiraj explains that the devotion of God is closer than your breath.

YouTube - Bhakti Yoga for Spiritual Enlightenment-Yogiraj Siddhanath


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Feb 22, 2008)

ekmusafir_ajnabi said:


> AKJ Method of Simran is equivalent to crude yogic breathing exercises
> 
> Health value 8/10 just as good as yoga. But Yoga is more beneficial
> 
> SpiritualValue 1/10




on the other hand, it seems to work very well for many people.  isn't it possible that simran is something individualistic, rather than "one size fits all"?


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi (Feb 22, 2008)

jasleen_kaur said:


> on the other hand, it seems to work very well for many people. isn't it possible that simran is something individualistic, rather than "one size fits all"?


 
As you have experienced yourself that healthwise you felt better. It all depends where you want to put a stop. As an individual you may stop at this point and feel you have achieved something but this is certainly not Simran. It is yoga in disguise.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Feb 22, 2008)

ekmusafir_ajnabi said:


> As you have experienced yourself that healthwise you felt better. It all depends where you want to put a stop. As an individual you may stop at this point and feel you have achieved something but this is certainly not Simran. It is yoga in disguise.




just curious, but do you  have some personal issue with the jatha or some of it's members?  perhaps some of their practices?  or is it only this one issue (kind of a major part of their philosophy)?

sorry to ask, but you seem very adamant that what thousands of people take benefit of is somehow a fraud.d

i've met many jatha followers, and every one of them has been an incredible person.  kind, eager to do seva, and filled with that glow that only comes from regular nitnem and simran.    i've met far more gursikhs from AKJ than in the general sikh population.  how can this be if they're perpetrating a fraud?   

or perhaps they have me fooled?


----------



## ekmusafir_ajnabi (Feb 22, 2008)

> just curious, but do you have some personal issue with the jatha or some of it's members? perhaps some of their practices? or is it only this one issue (kind of a major part of their philosophy)?


 
No, I do not have any personal issues with anyone or any of them. They are victims of their own minds. I feel they are like sheep following a sheep. What they are practicing externally ought to be done internally and in isolation. Simran in not a public venture it is self discovery.



> sorry to ask, but you seem very adamant that what thousands of people take benefit of is somehow a fraud.d


 
Everyone is limited by their understanding. They strongly believe in what they are doing is right. They do not consider it fraud and I am not suggesting that they are fraud either.



> i've met many jatha followers, and every one of them has been an incredible person. kind, eager to do seva, and filled with that glow that only comes from regular nitnem and simran. i've met far more gursikhs from AKJ than in the general sikh population. how can this be if they're perpetrating a fraud?


 
One thing I do admire in them is their dedication. They happen to be victims of Bhai Randhir Singh who have left a very strong impression on they that they follow him with a blindfold. He is their hero.



> or perhaps they have me fooled?


 
They have not fooled you they are actually being fooled themselves.

When you came out of the session of Simran, Did you feel spiritually intune or did you feel like you have come out of a Gym?

Perhaps you should ask Naamjap ji, from the number of their recorded sessions on "Youtube" how many of kirtans are really in tune?

I have no problem in you subscribing to their way. I am taking the responsiblity of guiding anyone here. I am merely pointing out where people are going wrong and that they should reconsider their path and save themselves time.. The rest is upto the individual.


----------



## singhbj (Feb 22, 2008)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh


ਰਾਮ ਜਪਉ ਜੀਅ ਐਸੇ ਐਸੇ ॥ 
राम जपउ जीअ ऐसे ऐसे ॥ 
Rām japa&shy;o jī&shy;a aisė aisė. 
Meditate on the Lord, O my soul, 

ਧ੍ਰੂ ਪ੍ਰਹਿਲਾਦ ਜਪਿਓ ਹਰਿ ਜੈਸੇ ॥੧॥ 
ध्रू प्रहिलाद जपिओ हरि जैसे ॥१॥ 
Ḏẖarū par&shy;hilāḏ japi&shy;o har jaisė. ||1|| 
just as Dhroo and Prahlaad meditated on the Lord. ||1|| 

Source:  Sri Granth: Sri Guru Granth Sahib

[Bhagat Kabir ji is telling himself to chant ALMIGHTY's name with same love-devotion as chanted by Dhruu ji & Prahlad ji]

ਗੁਰਬਾਣੀ ਵਰਤੀ ਜਗ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਇਸੁ ਬਾਣੀ ਤੇ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਪਾਇਦਾ ॥੩॥ 
गुरबाणी वरती जग अंतरि इसु बाणी ते हरि नामु पाइदा ॥३॥ 
Gurbāṇī varṯī jag anṯar is baṇī ṯė har nām pā&shy;iḏā. ||3|| 
The Word of the Guru's Bani prevails throughout the world; through this Bani, the Lord's Name is obtained. ||3|| 

Source:   Sri Granth: Sri Guru Granth Sahib

[Naam originates from Gurbani]

ੴ ਸਤਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਕਰਤਾ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਨਿਰਭਉ ਨਿਰਵੈਰੁ ਅਕਾਲ ਮੂਰਤਿ ਅਜੂਨੀ ਸੈਭੰ ਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ ॥ ਜਪੁ ॥ਆਦਿ ਸਚੁ ਜੁਗਾਦਿ ਸਚੁ ॥ ਹੈ ਭੀ ਸਚੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਹੋਸੀ ਭੀ ਸਚੁ ॥੧॥ 

[NANAK=WAHEGURU]

Naam-Simran is to remember the Benevolent Lord. Recitation of the Name of God. Practice of the Naam-Simran is the highest human virtue.​The Naam-Simran is absolutely free from the limitations of the time (When and how long to do it?), place (Where to do it - geographical regions and place), person, sex, age (Who should do it?), social status (Rich, poor, position and influence), faith (Sikhs or Non-Sikhs) and groups (Organizations, societies and their laws etc.). 

Naam-Simran is not bound by any specific method and every technique is subservient to it. The only condition is that it should be done with concentration, love & devotion. 
ਅੰਤਰਿ ਗੁਰੁ ਆਰਾਧਣਾ ਜਿਹਵਾ ਜਪਿ ਗੁਰ ਨਾਉ ॥ 
अंतरि गुरु आराधणा जिहवा जपि गुर नाउ ॥ 
Anṯar gur ārāḏẖ&shy;ṇā jihvā jap gur nā&shy;o. 
Deep within yourself, worship the Guru in adoration, and with your tongue, chant the Guru's Name. 
ਨੇਤ੍ਰੀ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਪੇਖਣਾ ਸ੍ਰਵਣੀ ਸੁਨਣਾ ਗੁਰ ਨਾਉ ॥ 
नेत्री सतिगुरु पेखणा स्रवणी सुनणा गुर नाउ ॥ 
Nėṯrī saṯgur pėkẖ&shy;ṇā sarvaṇī sunṇā gur nā&shy;o. 
Let your eyes behold the True Guru, and let your ears hear the Guru's Name. 

Source:    Sri Granth: Sri Guru Granth Sahib

Waheguru ji ka khalsa
Waheguru ji ki fateh


----------



## singh is king (Feb 22, 2008)

reciting God's name. Don't worry about AKJ style, do simple "paath" in comfortable way.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Feb 22, 2008)

singhbj said:


> Naam-Simran is to remember the Benevolent Lord. Recitation of the Name of God. Practice of the Naam-Simran is the highest human virtue.​The Naam-Simran is absolutely free from the limitations of the time (When and how long to do it?), place (Where to do it - geographical regions and place), person, sex, age (Who should do it?), social status (Rich, poor, position and influence), faith (Sikhs or Non-Sikhs) and groups (Organizations, societies and their laws etc.).
> 
> Naam-Simran is not bound by any specific method and every technique is subservient to it. The only condition is that it should be done with concentration, love & devotion.
> ਅੰਤਰਿ ਗੁਰੁ ਆਰਾਧਣਾ ਜਿਹਵਾ ਜਪਿ ਗੁਰ ਨਾਉ ॥
> ...





thanks veerji, this is more along the lines of my thinking.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Feb 22, 2008)

singh is king said:


> reciting God's name. Don't worry about AKJ style, do simple "paath" in comfortable way.




i'm not worried about any style, but i'm not against it either.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Feb 22, 2008)

ekmusafir_ajnabi said:


> AKJ Method of Simran is equivalent to crude yogic breathing exercises
> 
> Health value 8/10 just as good as yoga. But Yoga is more beneficial
> 
> ...


Its good that you found God through Sahaj Avastha.
Some people dont find God, in Sahaj Avastha, they find God through orgasmic breathing, is that a problem?
I am not against any style of meditation, except maybe that "dhan guru nanak.."  
And then there's people that think God was never lost.  Like me.

I think simran depends on the individual themselves, since some may find simple "paath" not so simple, some may prefer sahaj avastha, some may find the orgasmic breathing brings them closer to God, some think that when they discuss about God with their buddies, they are doing simran, and some volunteer in local gurudwaras and listnen to kirtan, and so on. I think the only thing that matters is where your heart is, while doing things, we consider to be simran. I think simran is when your heart connects to the God inside you, it doesn't matter what you are doing at the time.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 22, 2008)

Bhagat ji

What is "dhan Guru Naanak?" I haven't heard of that meditation approach.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Feb 22, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> Bhagat ji
> 
> What is "dhan Guru Naanak?" I haven't heard of that meditation approach.


I think people who think GUru Nanak is/was God, use that way of simran. I personally, thought when we said  Dhan  Guru Nanak, we were praising him, but then I found out people actually pray like that. I think its one of those influences from Hinduism, and I find this is more common in India that in western countries.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 22, 2008)

Bhagat ji,

That is news to me. I never hear of saying dhan Guru Naanak as part of meditation or simran. Thank you for filling in that blank for me.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Feb 22, 2008)

BhagatSingh said:


> Its good that you found God through Sahaj Avastha.
> Some people dont find God, in Sahaj Avastha, they find God through orgasmic breathing, is that a problem?
> I am not against any style of meditation, except maybe that "dhan guru nanak.."
> And then there's people that think God was never lost.  Like me.
> ...




wow, we agree on something.  incredible.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Feb 22, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> Bhagat ji,
> 
> That is news to me. I never hear of saying dhan Guru Naanak as part of meditation or simran. Thank you for filling in that blank for me.



if you go to a Nanaksar Gurdwara you might notice it tacked onto the beginning or end of a shabad when listening to kirtan.

that's where i first heard it.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 22, 2008)

Jasleen ji

Well, I know that I have heard and read "Dhan Guru Naanak -- Bless Guru Naanak (whose teachings saved the world.) as the end to a discussion or a prayer. But never knew it was a meditation. That is all I was asking. All new to me.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Feb 22, 2008)

jasleen_kaur said:


> wow, we agree on something. incredible.


yay! :ice:


----------

